# Next time you enjoy your Friday Brunch...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Spare a thought for these guys...

Some have gone 7 months without being paid, the place is, well, you can just imagine, they're actually starving too.

What happened to the bond that such companies have to put up to the municipality to allow them to trade?

Surely, as let's face it with one partner out the country and the other in Sharjah jail, there's no way they'll get the money, surely it's time for the government to use the bond to pay the workers and send them home ASAP.

After a good wash - cos I can't imagine just how bad it must be there.

I've been to some pretty bad places in my time, but come on...

What are you doing about it UAE.

And what are YOU doing about it posters?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I just posted that link in the 'being considerate' thread.

I am waiting to hear back from a local woman who has access to labour camps to find out if I can take a SUV full of food & water to this particular one.

The info about it has also been passed to the news desk at The National to get more coverage locally. Same info to UK newspapers hoping they might possibly puckup on it and shame those in charge here.

It is easy to help - see FB page 'Love our Labourers' for idea. I also suggest that every time you go to a brunch, yo set aside AED 50 for a good cause. If you can afford a brunch, you can afford to help those in real need.

-


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

This is just sad. These people come to this country with so many dreams and aspirations but they're getting treated like slaves. This is a disgrace!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, and I can tell you now that for the vast majority of people, both on this forum and in the UAE generally, the answer will be 'nothing at all'. People's lack of humanity is quite shocking IMO.

-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Oh, and I can tell you now that for the vast majority of people*, both on this forum and in the UAE generally,* the answer will be 'nothing at all'. People's lack of humanity is quite shocking IMO.
> 
> -


Would you do the the same for the less fortunate in the UK or US?

It's wrong to suggest it's a purely UAE problem.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Would you do the the same for the less fortunate in the UK or US?
> 
> It's wrong to suggest it's a purely UAE problem.


Yes, I did. 

No one is suggesting that exploitation and mistreatment is purely a UAE problem, but we are referring to a specific problem here and now. These guys don't even have access for fresh water right now.

I have been involved with charities in the UAE for a few years now and am always disappointed by the lack of response from people who live comfortable lives.

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just joined the FB group. I see the labourers in our neighbourhood and just feel for them. Besides, there is a sense of fulfilment that comes with helping these people that you can't get anywhere else. Nothing makes you feel better than helping someone else in need. Small random acts of kindness is all it takes.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I am waiting to hear back from a local woman who has access to labour camps to find out if I can take a SUV full of food & water to this particular one.
> 
> 
> -


When you hear back, if you share the response here, I think there will be some people who'd be glad to help.


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Well if you guys really want to help, you can follow this charity 

HelpingHandsUAE

They hold book sales and such for raising money for labourers. Their events are usually enjoyable.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ossy said:


> Well if you guys really want to help, you can follow this charity
> 
> HelpingHandsUAE
> 
> They hold book sales and such for raising money for labourers. Their events are usually enjoyable.


HH have a low profile at the moment for reasons I cannot go into here, although we did hold a book sale recently which was advertised here, but only attended by one forum member, to my knowledge.

People need to do more than 'follow' a charity, but just a few dirhams from those of us that can easily afford it will go a long way. In an ideal world we shouldn't have to assist the labourers in this way, but the UAE is far from Utopia.

-


----------



## guitar2010 (Jun 22, 2010)

*sad*

it is a bad thing to get no money


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Would you do the the same for the less fortunate in the UK or US?
> 
> It's wrong to suggest it's a purely UAE problem.


Hey sdh080, I don't know whether you are playing devils advocate, or truly believe what you are saying but both on this thread and the "a little courtesy goes a long way" thread you seem to take a fairly different view to the majority.

This isn't supposed to be confrontational I am just interested at how you have arrived at these views.

Whilst I agree the western world is not free of its problems, and if there is one thing common to all places it is the ability of one human being to screw over another, I think that advocating that the UAE is not worse than the UK or the US in this matter is a little tenuous.

The UAE is great for many things, workers rights, minimum wages and the ability to get to and help those who are most disadvantaged are not those things.

1) In the UK there wouldn't really be a labour camp (certainly not a legal one anyway) and 2) If there were a group of starving people who had been abandoned in this way, the various charities and law enforcement agencies would be all over it.

:focus:

Elphaba sorry I didn't know about your book sale, seems like great work done by that group, if I am able to help if you can get access to the camp I will, so please let us all know.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Oh, and I can tell you now that for the vast majority of people, both on this forum and in the UAE generally, the answer will be 'nothing at all'. People's lack of humanity is quite shocking IMO.
> 
> -


I don't think it's so much people's lack of humanity, it's just such a daunting task to undertake that all of us combined on this message board can't save the situation. We can all help the situation of course, but then what? Short term solutions, or as I prefer to call them Band-Aids, are only that..short term. The problem doesn't go away. A solution from the embassies/consulates and local leaders needs to be implemented immediately. If any of us had any real pull here or even in our native countries we would definitely correct the situation. This is a reason why uber rich guys like Warren Buffet and Bill Gates are calling on the billionaires to donate half of their wealth to charities. The disparities between the wealthy and the poor are so great, and have escalated so much since the 1980s, that the onus needs to be put on those people first.

But that said, I've sent you a PM too. :grouphug:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

sandypool said:


> Hey sdh080, I don't know whether you are playing devils advocate, or truly believe what you are saying but both on this thread and the "a little courtesy goes a long way" thread you seem to take a fairly different view to the majority.
> 
> This isn't supposed to be confrontational I am just interested at how you have arrived at these views.
> 
> ...


Opinions are what make the world so interesting, it just wouldn't be the same if we all thought the same.

I don't see where I've advocated that the UAE isn't any worse than the UK or US.

My comment on the US and UK was more to do with the fact that I see people wanting to help the less fortunate here and purely wondered if they'd do the same back home. If they did then fine, if not then to me it's a case of trying to make the moral high ground and make them feel better about themselves.

As for the bit on salaries on the other thread, salary scales for any job in any country are based on the value you bring to a company and supply and demand, I don't see how that view is so different from the majority.

Another thing, the suggestion about us leading "comfortable lives" is a bit of a generalisation, noone knows the individual circumstances of people, no matter their background.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This is the latest news. I am in touch with a local woman who is involved in helping poor folk like these chaps and she has been on the case.

The Indian Consulate is arranging for food, water and facilities for the next week, then Wafi is going to take over for a while. Happily they will have food and drink. These men are very humbled and grateful for everyone's interest and their main concern now is for their families. None of them have been paid for six to seven months, and some up to a year, so their families in India and Pakistan are seriously struggling. They would be grateful for any monetary donations that they can then pass on. ordinarily we don't ask for money, but on this occasion, even a few dirhams from those who care would be gratefully received. (I will try separately to find a way of getting the monies transferred with reduced costs.)

The local lady will not take the money, but I will be happy to accept any donations and will take them up to the camp myself, with her. Many of you know who I am and what I do, and that I am well known professionally in the UAE, so know I am trustworthy.

The men are also in need of clothing, so any decent second hand clothes would be welcome and I can also take those in. If you have any unused hotel miniature toiletries they would also be very welcome.

Please contact me by PM, or via the FB group 'Love Our Labourers'.

Thank you
-


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Opinions are what make the world so interesting, it just wouldn't be the same if we all thought the same.
> 
> I don't see where I've advocated that the UAE isn't any worse than the UK or US.
> 
> ...


Hey sdh as I said not attempting confrontation just debate so I certainly agree that variety of opinion is important.

I am sorry if I misunderstood your previous post, a risk of online forums quite often, and I agree to a certain extent that people should be just as willing to help the unfortunate at home, however the injustices faced by labourers are far more apparent here - so I suppose the general outrage is more obvious.

As for value for money salaries I guess my opinion is a bit Communist in some ways. I believe in companies being run for the benefit of all employees and that the sales exec who brings in all the business being just as useless without the foot men doing the work that he is selling, as they would be without her.

Elphaba - how can we get a donation to you - maybe I can do a whip round amongst some friends?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sandypool said:


> Elphaba - how can we get a donation to you - maybe I can do a whip round amongst some friends?


Thank you.

I am working out the details. Possibly some friends and I will station ourselves in easy to locate places on Friday morning, so let me know where you are & I may be able to collect.

If you send me a PM, I'll forward a copy of the email I am sending out and that has all my contact details.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I do know and have delt with company a long time ago.
They are not the only company in this situation.
Another I delt with had not paid their labourers for 8 months and the police kept locking up their bosses but letting them out the next day. Pityful........................!
I can not name the company yet due to legal reasons but stay tuned because I am so mad with them.
It makes my stomach churn.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Spare a thought for these guys...
> 
> Some have gone 7 months without being paid, the place is, well, you can just imagine, they're actually starving too.
> 
> ...


Some of us who go out on brunches also raise money for supplies for the camps who are in a bad way. Some of us also spend an evening a month taking food and supplies to said camps.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For those who work thru the 'weekend' will need another option. Would like to assist with these individuals. 

Will hold my tongue on saying anything else.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Another option for what?

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As can not meet to drop off money, and would like to..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> As can not meet to drop off money, and would like to..


There is always a time & a place. I work for myself so am flexible and can be around on Sunday afternoon or Monday. PM me x

-


----------

